# Giant fishing in Prince Edward Island again



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*landing 900 lb giant with 18 oz super light Black Hole rod*

After landing a giant with normal gears successfully, I decided to test one of Black Hole rods I brought. 
I picked up a 6' prototype Black Hole rod. The rod is pretty soft, but I know even giant can not break the rod as the dead lifting power of the rod is close to 200 lbs even it is very light (the rod weight is only 18 oz) and thinner.
Within 5 seconds after I put live mackerel in the water, fight was on.
As usual, the giant made a long run. 
When it stop running finally, I put pressure to gain line. Oh Boy !
It was much easier and comfortable to put pressure with light rod.
You can see how comfortably I fight a 900 lbs giant with this light and soft rod later on the video which will be shown shortly.
Even the rod is soft, it showed tremendous resilience power when needed. When giant pulled hard under the boat, it even showed decent backbone. This fish is bigger than the first 800 lbs tuna and Capt Tony estimated at around 1000 lbs, but again, I estimate it at around 900 lbs conservatively. But fighting time was shorter by landing in 55 minuutes. I know still some are skeptical about 'Nano' carbon's strength. But the 'nano' rods showed to me so numerous times they are much stronger than any other existing rods.
Seeing is believing. 
The rod has non-roller normal Fuji guides and so called 'plasic' heavy duty Fuji graphite reel seat.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*feeding frenzy of 600 lb - 1000 lb giant*

http://www.youtube.com/user/JIGNPOPbyKILSONG#p/a/u/0/IQvjtfEmi3U


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

:bounce:Ive been enjoy'n watch'n your youtube videos Kil. You should have been video'n for years...

:dance:Great job, Keep it up... Be sure and do some jiggin videos with some how to and what with videos and some poppin too for us visual learn'rs :biggrin:


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

hog said:


> :bounce:Ive been enjoy'n watch'n your youtube videos Kil. You should have been video'n for years...
> 
> :dance:Great job, Keep it up... Be sure and do some jiggin videos with some how to and what with videos and some poppin too for us visual learn'rs :biggrin:


Thanks for your kind words.
My jigging and popping style are lousy and it is not worth to watch. 

I am going to guide Konish san of Carpenter in Japan for bluefin popping in Cape Cod in mid Oct and I plan to video his popping.
Carpenter rods are regarded as one of the best in the world and very few fishermen in the world can rival to Konish san as far as popping is concerned. 
The video will be a big help for beginners as well as experienced popping fishermen.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*Giant explosion of surface lures*

See 600 lb - 1000 lbs giants crush on surface lures.


----------

